# Black widow



## matthewt (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi all,im new to slingshots,well ive been in to them for a few years but the last few weeks have been the best,i shoot with a barnett cobra but figuring that was too powerful and large for me i bought a black widow,came with intructions but i ripped them getting them out of the box so could someone please tell me:

1) How to aim
2)how can using stones damage bands?
3)is there any mntinance required for my bands

And finnaly ive been using the little training ammo that came with it but ive lost them all now so im looking for some decent ammo as cheap as possible

Thanks


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

aiming is instinctive with most shooters,think of it as throwing a stone you dont aim a stone when you throw it do you?

stones being irregular in shame size and weight will fly all over the place and if on hits the tubes they could be damaged,the slightest nick will become a failure.

as for maintenence of the bands,well keep them in the dark when not being used ,rubber hates UV light.


----------



## matthewt (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok thanks,i keep my slingshot in my wardrobe so should be ok there?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dont aim just point. 
Shoot close say about 5 to 15 feet at cans.
Repetition is a good teacher to train your brain and hands to automatically compensate and you will soon be hitting most anything.
Dont use full power only what you need.
At close range it is fine to use smaller stones without sharp edges. I shoot rocks just fine over 30 feet. You can use marbles and hang a t-shirt in back of your targets to save and reuse your ammo.
If you use chinese tubes they realy last and i dont worry about the light damaging them after all you cant shoot in the dark so much anyway.
Have fun, dont worry about getting it just right. shoot your slingshot but use eye protection always.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

[quote name='matthewt' timestamp='1300295356' post='61968']
Hi all,im new to slingshots,well ive been in to them for a few years but the last few weeks have been the best,i shoot with a barnett cobra but figuring that was too powerful and large for me i bought a black widow,came with intructions but i ripped them getting them out of the box so could someone please tell me:

2)how can using stones damage bands?

I have not had a stone damage my bands or tubes yet. 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HmdgakI0kSg


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

For cheap ammo, I roll my own out of firing clay. I don't actually kiln dry them but they dry up in a couple days and are pretty solid.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Just as a side note .... some of us do aim


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Just as a side note .... some of us do aim


OK! I tried that yesterday with a little success. Got a couple of ideas for aiming devices for straight on shooters not sideways shooting.


----------

